

House intel bill adds $75 million to NSA budget to stop future Snowdens - dak1
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/house-intel-bill-adds-75-million-to-nsa-budget-to-stop-future-snowdens/

======
AdmiralAsshat
Because that was clearly the source of outrage with the NSA scandal. That we
had such a massive security breach...

~~~
mr337
Agreed, all I can do on this is just shake my head.

